# Limited Company in the UK, but live in South Africa. Complications?



## NicoO (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi all

I have handed in my resignation to head back to SA the end of March 2010. 

My company however have made a proposal that a set up a Limited Company here in the UK while I live in SA and do the work from there. 

I was wondering if any of you could give me some advise or tips on how the tax would work if earning pounds but residing in SA. Will I be paying in both SA and UK, or only in one of the other?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ramjetnospam (Jul 13, 2010)

*similar situation*

Hi NicoO,

I'm in a similar situation to you (but mine's even worse) and was wondering if you've found out any clear-cut answers to your post?

I'm originally from Australia and had been working in the UK until I decided to temporarily move to South Africa before heading home to Oz. I setup my Ltd company just before I left the UK and got advice that invoicing through the Ltd company would be OK as long as it was less than 6 months (which it was at that stage). But now I've decided to stay a little longer and I can't find out whether I can keep using my UK ltd company or not?

Re tax I've been advised that you would stil have to pay corporation tax in the UK for your Ltd company but you would have to pay personal income tax here in SA.

I'm finding it really difficult to get answers online. If you find out any answers or good accountants that have helped you I'd love to know about them please?!!!

Thanks


----------

